# Komische Erfahrung



## Anonymous (8 März 2003)

Hallo,

bitte nimmt meine Erfahrungen Ernst, auch wenn Sie für ein paar Atheisten Dämlich anhören. Und dies soll keine Propaganda gegen die Großkirchen sein.

Ich hatte letztens in meinen Traum Jesus Christus gesehen, er war voller Licht und im weißen Gewand. Er hatte mir sehr viel über der Römisch Katholische Kirche Erzählt, er sagte zu mir in Wahrheit Missbracht die Römisch Katholische Kirche das Wort Gottes und ist die Hochburg des Satans.  ( www.offenbarung.de - Die Wahrheit der Römisch Katholischen Kirche )

Dann lass ich die Bibel und stellte fest das dort sehr viele Vorhersagen sind die eingetroffen sind und auch über Zukünfitige Ereignisse wird geredet. http://www.siegeskrone.de/eod.htm - Vorhersagen der Bibel nach der Filmerklärung! Unser Dorfpfarrer sagte dazu zu mir; Wenn sich laufend die biblischen Prophetien erfüllen, z.B. in Bezug auf Israel, die Entwicklung im Nahen Osten,Voraussagen auf unsere Zeit, geschichtliche Abläufe - schiebe alles auf den Zufall ... Laß dich ja nicht irremachen und zu absurden Schlüssen verführen!

_________________________________________________

Aber mir kommt es so vor als wenn die Bibel recht hat, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Heiko (8 März 2003)

Der Zweifler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mir kommt es so vor als wenn die Bibel recht hat, was sagt ihr dazu?


Meine Meinung dazu willst Du wissen?
Dein Joint war sein Geld wert. Definitiv.


----------



## technofreak (8 März 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Joint war sein Geld wert. Definitiv.


 0  0  0 

Ich wollte ja noch mehr posten, aber drei reichen ......


----------



## Der Jurist (8 März 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Nein, nein und nochmals nein das war kein Joint, der käme besser. Das war ganz billiger Fusel mit viel Methanol. Der macht blind und dusselig.*

:vlol:


----------

